# 3.0 "Rattle" ??



## IsaidWOT (Jun 4, 2014)

So I bought a 2003 A6 3.0 Quattro a few weeks back. For the most part the car is amazing and in great shape. There are 2 things about it that I have a some questions about though.

First, when I start the car there is a rattle/knocking noise for a couple of seconds that gone right after that. If I start it again shortly after turning the car off it's not there. I'm assuming it's something with the valve train and oil pumping at startup. Anything I should check out or is it normal? The car has 146,000 miles.






Second, there is a tiny leak from what I'm assuming is an air bleeder valve right at the top of the coolant hose just under the front 3.0 cover. I'll post a pic below. Any answers or input is greatly appreciated. Thanks guys!


----------



## IsaidWOT (Jun 4, 2014)

Anyone?


----------



## robin_bga (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi IsaidWOT,
I personally think its either the type of oil or the cam chain tensioner. 
I don't think there is much really to worry about. I haven't seen the image yet bcoz of my connection.
Cheers

Audi A3 2001
1.8T (AUQ) 8L. 
6Spd Manual Shift
***Galaxy S3***


----------



## IsaidWOT (Jun 4, 2014)

Thanks, I really appreciate the input. I'm about to do an oil change soon so we'll see if that helps.


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

Rest assured it's normal for the 3.0 to rattle the valves briefly during engine startup.

Try tightening the coolant bleeder plug or replace the plug gasket.


----------



## IsaidWOT (Jun 4, 2014)

You guys rock, thanks! Now to put some glass packs and get some new wheels and then I'll call it a day.


----------

